# Le Repertoire de La Cuisine



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I recently purchased Le Repertoire de La Cuisine, and if you are interested in French Classic cooking this is a fantastic book.



It's not for a novice, recipes for just about every classic dish ever invented are listed but they are condensed down to just a few lines. This book is more of a reference for what makes up certain dishes or sauces rather than the complete recipe.

I would highly recommend it!





  








Cuisine 1.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 20, 2015












  








cuisine 2.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 20, 2015












  








cuisine 3.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 20, 2015


----------



## alexthechef (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow! That looks really nice!  Would you mind taking a picture of one of the pages so I can see an example of how its written?

Currently reading Ad Hoc at Home, by Thomas Keller.

I'd love to learn about french cuisine though.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My copy of the book is locked away in a storage unit but I did find a condensed example of what the book is like, the link shows a bit more to give you an idea of it's format http://thehundredbooks.com/le_repertoire_de_la_cuisine.htm

*SAUCES - *SAUCES
*Aïoli - *Garlic cloves pounded with boiled potato, egg yolk, salt, pepper, lemon juice and oil.
*Béarnaise - *Reduction of chopped shallots, mignonnette pepper, tarragon, salt and vinegar. Add yolks of eggs and finish as Hollandaise sauce, add crayfish, butter and cream. Garnished with crayfish tails.
*Béchamel - *White roux moistened with milk, salt, onion stuck with cloves, cook for 20 minutes.
*Cardinal - *Béchamel sauce with fish stock, truffle essence and lobster butter, cayenne pepper.
*Hollandaise - *Reduction of vinegar with mignonnette pepper. Add yolk of eggs and whisk in gradually some melted butter and a little water or cream, strain and finish with lemon juice, (Must not boil)
*Mayonnaise - *Put some yolk of eggs in a basin. Season with salt, pepper, cayenne, pour some vinegar on the yolks while whisking briskly, add oil gradually, finish the sauce with lemon juice and a little boiling water to prevent turning.
*Mornay - *Béchamel sauce mixed with butter, grated gruyère and parmesan.
*Oignons - *(Onion Sauce) Minced onions cooked in milk, seasoned with salt, pepper and nutmeg.
*Persil - *(Parsley) Butter sauce with blanched, chopped parsley.
*Velouté - *White roux. Moisten with white stock.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a copy that a UK chef that I was working for while in school gave me, it was old when I received it. Wish it was still around, it was a great reference tool back in the early days.


----------

